# Už se slunce kloní



## parolearruffate

Here I am again

Uz se slunce kloni. Zni to poeticky? Anebo je to normalni vyraz?
Dekuju moc moc
Laura


----------



## funtomas

Znie to ako básnický výraz. V hovorenej reči to asi nik nepoužíva.


----------



## parolearruffate

Dekuju moc za odpoved


----------



## Jana337

funtomas said:
			
		

> Znie to ako básnický výraz. V hovorenej reči to asi nik nepoužíva.


I am afraid we cannot assume that learners of Czech automatically understand Slovak. 

A translation:
Zní to jako básnický výraz. V hovorové řeči to asi nikdo nepoužívá.
It sounds like a poetic expression. Hardly anyone uses it in colloquial speech.

I agree. It is a poetic description of the sunset.

Jana


----------

